# windows update not working



## DawnDeevy (Jun 21, 2014)

Hello,
I have tried to update a couple of times- I have the computer set to automatic updates, but it has been a while since I have seen an update so I went to check and clicked on windows update. I get the never ending circle going round and round. I was able to run automatic maintenance. Under Maintenance it says: Reconnect Your Drive- Your file history drive was disconnected for too long. To keep saving files reconnect your drive and then run a back up.
When I click run now - nothing seems to happen....
I had no idea that my drive was disconnected, frankly I don't even know what that means. Thank you, Dawn


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you have an external drive for backup? If so, it's disconnected. If you've been backing up to a flash drive, plug one in. From "Computer" post which drives are shown.


----------



## Alexexperiment (Apr 3, 2015)

try the windows update troubleshooter maybe? Troubleshoot problems with installing updates - Windows Help


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

See if this will help you:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/gp/windows-update-issues/en-us


----------



## DawnDeevy (Jun 21, 2014)

I have never backed up my computer- I was getting to that as I had what I thought was malware and working with another tech support person on that. Turns out it was my router was bad. I did copy files I think with a flash drive at one point with the other tech guy. I do have an external hard drive to use to back up but thought I should resolve the issue of installing updates first- the trouble shooter lists common problems. I suppose this is not a common problem.
Here is the link from when I was working with the other tech guy- perhaps there is a clue here. He sent me to this forum...
Thanks, Dawn
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/not-sure-where-to-post-951538-4.html#post6196050


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Plug the flash drive back in and try this:
Safely remove devices from your computer


----------



## DawnDeevy (Jun 21, 2014)

what will I be removing?


----------



## DawnDeevy (Jun 21, 2014)

I read the link- it says for windows 7, I believe I have 8.1


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Actually the whole idea of "safely remove hardware" has been unnecessary since the release of Windows Vista as Vista, Win 7 and Win 8 all default to "Quick Removal" in Device Manager under policies for external storage devices.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Rich, I was aware of that. It just sounded like something of that nature was still causing the problem. I didn't find a clue in the Virus/Trojan posts and there doesn't appear to be an error code. Let's back up. DawnDeevy, what happens if you bring up the screen showing installed updates? If you open Windows Update you'll see that as one of the choices. Are there "Failed" updates or were all previous ones successful? What is the date of the last successful one?


----------



## DawnDeevy (Jun 21, 2014)

Weirdly, this morning I restarted my computer and walla- it started installing updates- I did plug in the little flash drive as was recommended a couple of days ago
So , shall I proceed to plugging in the external hard drive and attempt to back up?
Thanks so much. Dawn


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

My kind of repair!!!


----------



## DawnDeevy (Jun 21, 2014)

:smile:


----------

